# Cartridge Pen Preferrences



## titan2 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Cartridge Pen Preferences*

Which are the best selling between the two cartridges?

1. 30.06
2. 308


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 17, 2009)

Of the rifle cartridge pen kits I sell, people buy far more 30-06 Spg than all other calibers combined (including 308 Win).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 29, 2009)

I voted 30-06 'cause that's all I offer.. sporadic sellers.. but have sold enough to have paid for the process.  What I've sold to date has paid for the bag of brass and all of the kits used in making my inventory... the rest of the inventory should be nearly all profit.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nationwide, gun sales and reloading die sales for the 06 greatly outnumber the 308.  However, the 308 certainly has a dedicated following.


----------

